# RMA from bladeforums



## thekuntawman (Jun 9, 2003)

here is a thread from bladeforums

thekuntawman
Basic Member

Registered: Nov 1999
Location: sacramento, ca
Posts: 232
 my advice for our modern arnis brothers 
one of the big problems with the martial artist is his ego and his pride. loyalty is something people dont know anything about today, and martial artists with all of their pride and inflated ego, they suffer from low self esteem. you know what i mean.

you have the privelege of being under the most recognize arnis player in the world, and he has created something that no other martial art expert can do, and this is to bring all of his people under his wing, and everybody knows the same thing, everybody knows where they are in the family (rank), and when the great remy presas dies he lets you know who is your leader. many eskrima families do not have this benefit, to know a clear lines as to who is the most respected one in your style, and a clear lines as to what you need to do to move up.

by the way do not mourn over your fallen father, he is only preparing to return to HIS father. instead you celebrate and remember to feel good about the time you had him here in this world.

now that manong presas has told you who is the new leader of modern arnis remy presas style, you give him all the respect you would give to your teacher. stand behind his back, or else you tell the memory of remy presas that he did not make a good decision.

don't let people talk bad about remy presas or his way. and you dont be guilty of fighting with your brother over modern arnis business in public, like some of these other styles. let modern arnis become just as strong as it was when he walked on this earth.

get together to decide how everyone can make remy presases modern arnis the strongest in the world. I only have about 100 students and i expect them to know a plan now, and i am still alive. but for you guys, remy presas WAS modern arnis, and the few representatives we saw tried to "new and improve" modern arnis, or broke away to do his own thing. but since remy is gone, you have to make a good showing. 

do not let remy presases modern arnis become like tae kwon do, with so many grandmasters and veresions that claim to be superior over the other one, even thogh they are all the same.

decide how you will treat variation of modern arnis, it does not have to be a bad one, but remy presas is the source, so he should be remembered not "blended" and forgotten.

if one of your brothers leaves to bad mouth the rest, or challenged the memory of your teacher (and you will have to decide when this happens), you challenge that guy to shut him up, or modern arnis will become like tracy kenpo, ed parker kenpo, yip man's wing chun, even though they all came from one man. but when it happens you make sure the world knows modern arnis did not stand for that.

be very quick to act, because the death of a leader can unite a group or tear it apart.



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

 09-05-2001 06:07 AM            



 BRAM
Basic Member

Registered: Mar 1999
Location: Clearwater,FL.USA
Posts: 892
 Professor was an independent man...
He traveled the way of Arnis seeking out different truths..
He was his own man at all times..no matter what others thought of what he did...

He encouraged us to grow, to be our own, to spread our wings and fly..
to find the art within our art.
there are many of us that Professor encouraged "to do.."..
He would say..'You do it..just do it..I want you to do it'...
" I am proud of you.."

You are wrong.
There are many that show respect and honor the Professor with all that they do...no matter what they call the group they are in.
There are many that by doing their own thing show Professor Presas the respect he asked for by telling us to go out and be strong..to spread Modern Arnis..an ever changing and growing art.. A living dynamic art..

You are wrong.
Kenpo is strong and growing as those that trained with GM Parker @ different stages and have their own pay respect to the man Edmund Parker, the radical, the innovator...as evidenced by the gathering of Eagles..the proliferation of the Art of Kenpo

you are wrong.
Wing Chun is not imploding nor exploding as those that have various truths of Wing Chun from different stages of Yips life teach and innovate as he did..and We the students grow from the diversity and alternate ways of doing the same thing..
Wing Chun grows stronger all the time!

You are wrong.
We who consider Professor Presas our guide, our family, do as he taught us. There are tens of thousands of us..
some of closer to the man himself than to the persona of Professor Presas...and we do as he wished and told us to do.

whatever goes on in a select group of Modern Arnis practitioners and their choice of representing the Professor does not mean that we, our way, if different from thiers is wrong or disrespectful..on the contary, Professor was a rebel, a black sheep, an innovator..
and by not being clones, by learning , by growing we pay Professor Remy Presas the highest honor..
We do as he did..

He always said he was changing, learning , growing all the time..as any great martial arts innovator does..
We also do that..

I loved him very much.

My belonging to a certain group or not has nothing to do with my respect and love for him or Modern Arnis..
And that same applies to the others around the world that each in his or her own way respects what we learned from the Professor by teaching what we know and have learned..

We do and continue to do what Professor told us to do with his blessing...his death and passing do not change that.

Our diversity is our strength and why Modern Arnis will continue to flourish....



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

 09-06-2001 02:56 AM            



 thekuntawman
Basic Member

Registered: Nov 1999
Location: sacramento, ca
Posts: 232
 bram surely you have not met many FILIPINO eskrimadors. what mr presas did is not rare for someone to make his own technique after he learned a few styles. everybody does that. but what i have seen, and many times from the modern arnis students, are people who have not studied enough arnis to even get through my curriculum, and then they've made their own styles. they tell you they put in muay thai. how many muay thai fights did they get? none. maybe 10 seminars or something like that. then they put silat. and how many matches fighting with silat? none. but they can do jurus and show you stuff!

nobody wants robots in the philippine martial arts, but we have too many people who make their own style and they barely know what they are doing, then they call themself equal with other eskrimadors around them. i been to four eskrima tournaments here in california, i guarantee you these "innovators" aint been to one yet. my tournament is in november, and i bet these innovators might be there for judging or spectating, but they wont fight. these are not the kinds of people who should represent the philippine arts. we are fighters, and in these seminars where people get all their info, they dont fight. mr presas has a good system to teach arnis, but when people want to start adding all this stuff that have nothing to do with fighting, i call it fantasy fighting, they are RUINING arnis.

now back to loyalty. when these people have his blessing, did they leave and say, " this is a variation of remy presas art"? no, they say, "i did some arnis, but it didnt have this or that, and i approved it". that is no loyalty. how many of your students did you take back to your teacher and ask him to test them? this is expected when a student breaks away. but i bet you nobody does it, unless they are promoting another seminars. these guys out here do not give the praise to manong presas, they use his name that they are certified by him to give credibility to the style they made up. well, that works in the seminar industry, but there is bread and butter out there, and they want to know what can you do.

my point bram, is that people did not question modern arnis people out of respect for remy presas. but he is gone, and many eskrimadors want to see what many of you guys can do, they cant hide behind press and magazines and computers all the time. if these guys did not go out and prove his art is good or what he knows, they need to stick to what they do best, not run around in the computer saying "i improve remy presas art". my advice is to keep people from getting embrarassed.

anyway, i expect to see every group of "FMA" to be represented at my tournament. its only $35, and one of the few times all these "fighters" can come and prove that they really know how.



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

 09-06-2001 06:56 AM            



 BRAM
Basic Member

Registered: Mar 1999
Location: Clearwater,FL.USA
Posts: 892
 We are loyal to the Professor and the art PERIOD..
I know many Filipino instructors..
Innovators? some might be..some might not..
Professor Remy was..
Tournament?
I hope you get some players..

I know you DO respect the arts..
Just wanted you to know theres lots of us loyal to the principles that Remy wanted us to exhibit! to practice.



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

 09-07-2001 02:56 AM            



 thekuntawman
Basic Member

Registered: Nov 1999
Location: sacramento, ca
Posts: 232
 i guess i dont know what i am talking about 
here is from remy presas son, who is having a hard time from people who say tim hartmen is more qualify to run modern arnis that him:


"Did it take you that long to think those words over . O' my you must be really one of a kind. you are the type of person that makes the art go bad!!!! I really feel sory for you . we're not here to take over anything and Tim Hartman knows that . but if you really want to find out how good We Are come see US Please IN FULL CONTACT ARNIS ONLY . you'll see how a Presas moves , you migth learn something new . BY THE WAY HOW MANY SEMENARS DID YOU GO BEFORE YOU GOT YOUR BLACK-BELT 5 TO 10 HUH !!!!! MUST BE REALLY EASY . JUST GO TO A SEMINAR GET A BELT . ARE YOU AWERE THAT IT SHOULD TAKE YOU 10 YEARS TO REACH BLACK OR 1ST DAN AND FOR EVERYONES INFO WE DID GO TO HIS SEMINAR. HE NEVER WANTED US TO TELL OUR REALLY LAST NAMES. NOW WE KNOW WHY , HE DID NOT WANT US TO SAY OUR REALLY LAST NAMES . PERSON'S LIKE YOU JUDGE SO EASY YOU DONT EVEN KNOW US , ONLY A HAND PICKED OF PERSONS REALLY KNEW OUR FATHER . SO DONT SPEAK FOR HIM . THERE ARE MANY THINGS ABOUT OUR FAMILY AND HIM THAT YOU DONT .YOU WANT TO FIND OUT THE TRUTH SEE ME OR ASK TIM FOR MY NO. HE KNOWS IT , IT DOSE NOT MATTER WHO LEADS IF YOUR FILIFINO OR AMERICAN WHAT MATTERS IS YOUR LOVE FOR THE ART .CALL ME WILL TALK OR SPAR ,HOW EVER YOU WANT 

DPRESAS 
MARPPIO/USMC"

this came from www.martialtalk.com people there are crying about who is the grandmaster of modern arnis, delany is better than hartman, hartmen is better than delany, if mr. presas's son is so good how come he doesnt teach seminars, etc.

now if arnis of remy presas does not learn to share information and let ONE man, take the direction of modern arnis, remy presas is onnly going to be a name in history, and the name of only "remy presas modern arnis" will be a style only in the philippines. everyone else will have "bram's modern arnis new and improve" "delaney modern arnis new and improved" and so on.

lose your egos, or settle who is the big butok by PROVING IT NOT ARGUING IT.



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

 10-23-2001 07:17 AM            



 devilboy
Basic Member

Registered: Sep 2001
Location: HELLAY, california
Posts: 94
 never mind 
...



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

 10-24-2001 04:17 AM           



 thekuntawman
Basic Member

Registered: Nov 1999
Location: sacramento, ca
Posts: 232
 i got many emails about my comment, so i dont care about answering each one. i will do it here for them and to clear up my intention.

i am not a student of remy presas, i dont care to gain anything from this. like my titles says i am only wanting to give some advice.

when remy was alive, you didnt question him even when you might disagree with something. he was very strong and everyone know who is the boss. now that he is gone, you disrespect him when you argue with his decision about who is in charge. modern arnis cannot grow when everybody is trying to make his own self look good and chop down each other in the same family. many of you are "exploring and blending" but you dont even have the background and experience and maturity to say so arrogantly "i am improving remy art". this is disrepsectful to him and his art, like a 10 year old kid who is going to change the rules his father made for him.

if you are doing what is called the FILIPINO art, then understand the FILIPINO culture. we do not care about rank. we do not run out and become teachers after learning for only 3 years. we judge a man skill by the skill that he PROVE he has, not what does he know. what you know doesnt mean nothing, its what can you do. and if you are talking FIGHING, we are not talking about how much coordeination do you have or can you improvise this drill or that drill, but CAN YOU FIGHT. men who go out and teach have fought many matches for his teacher and the rest of the martial art community, and this is how he gets the respect of the people, not how many students does he have or how many tape he got.

remy's mountain was strong because the base is wide but it grows up to a small point, where only one man can stand, and this way the mountain cannot turn or fall over. what i see now, and i saw it then, is the top has too many points, and that lowers the mountain and makes it hard to look up to and one day, it will be level just like the ground, very soon.

already i see and heard from very old stduents of modern arnis in the philippines who have no respect for the western students, and western students who have no respect for the pilipino students, even the children of remy (because they dont see them doing seminar). now what does this do to everything he work so hard to build? you want respect? then prove you deserve it. if not then shut up and let the leader do his job. but for a nobody student to challenge the decision of the teacher who is no longer here makes only one person look foolish, except that one person is many, and they affect the rest of the family.

dont email me anymore, i am finish with other people's business.



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged


----------



## thekuntawman (Jun 9, 2003)

i just wanted to say that some of the things i said out of ingorance because i didnt know much about modern arnis, remy presas. like about the (i thought) new head of modern arnis, jeff delaney. but my intentions are good, and that is to give good advice to modern arnis brothers. modern arnis is on the fence of respect and ridicule, and this generation will determine which side modern arnis falls to. in my opinion the way its going, modern arnis will end up like tae kwon do, some good schools, but mostly mcdojos. especially when it comes to eccess rankings and easy rankings. people already talk bad about modern arnis.

i really believe your get together in new york can build modern arnis USA into a strong organization. if there is a board that tests all the black belters from modern arnis, you will be able to control and identify all the true experts of the art, and prove which ones do not deserve the rank. but in order for that to happen, you will need 99% participation. or else, modern arnis will be like jeet kune do, you have your way, i have mine, and even the phony will be able to claim his own way. come on you guys you already have one out there. 

if there is ONE black belt test each year, who will argue that this guy doesnt deserve the belt? you will have all the candidates there, and a group of people who can control the quality of who gets what, and how long it takes. the doubting tom, can put his own boys out there to stop whoever it is from passing his test. if the test is hard enough, the public will really respect the black belter, look at kyosho of the philippines, or kyukushinkai of hawaii? 100 man fight test? wow, i am impressed. if somebody wants a 4th degree, get out there and show your family that you deserve it, no more of these secret surprise promotions. differences of opinion? settle it like gentleman in discussion face to face.


there is no harm to join the rest of the family. shoot you can even vote for the new leader of modern arnis like you get a new president! this is not for any one person ego, its for the family. dont be the one or two guys who moves away and then talk about how stupid those guys are (i am the real deal around here), you might end up looking like the wierdo.

okay back to the subject. modern arnis needed to have a single family, even if it is a single family of many organizations. but spread out, you become like kool aid with too much water, weak.


----------

